# 6th Annual MVWS Wine Competition



## bobtruetken

The MVWS Wine Competition will be February 23rd, 2014. Deadline for entry form and wines will be February 14th.

Last year, we had 376 entries from 13 states and Manitoba, Canada. We are expecting more entries this year.

The Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards will each receive an oak barrel.

For more information and to download the brochure, visit www.mvws.org


----------



## bobtruetken

One month left for the deadline of the 2014 MVWS Wine Competition.
Visit www.mvws.org for more information or click the link below to download the brochure

2014 MVWS Wine Competition Brochure


----------



## bobtruetken

How many of you are entering the competition this year? Those of you that entered last year, what did you think?


----------



## bobtruetken

The entries are starting to pour in. It is not too late to get yours in.
We have some great sponsors this year.

All In One Wine Pump (thanks Steve)
A&K Cooperage (thanks Matt)
St. Louis Wine and Beermaking (thanks Dave)
EC Kraus (thanks Ed)
Brew Your Own Brew (thanks Gary)
Curds and Wine (thanks G)
Colorado Homebrew Supply (thanks Eric)
Worms Way
More Wine (thanks Andrew)
Wyeast (thanks Candy)
White Labs (thanks Megan)
Lallemand (thanks Marie)
My Own Labels (thanks Travis)
Brooklyn Homebrew out of New York (thanks Danielle)
Bayfield Labels (thanks Kim)

Our very own member of Winemaking Talk,
Brew and Wine Supply (thanks Doug)

Sponsors from coast to coast


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Bob, Ill get you those gift certs soon, just caught up with the move.


----------



## bobtruetken

*Live Gold Medal Results*

Again this year, we will be posting the unofficial gold medals winners on our facebook page as the competition is in progress. So as the day goes on, there will be several posts on the facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/MissouriValleyWineSociety

It was such a hit last year with everyone, we decided to do it again this year.
Once I get your wines, I will assign an entry number and email you those numbers.
I will post the entry number and the wine entered on the facebook page.

Also, if you have not registered on our web site www.mvws.org, I would encourage you to do so. Once I am ready to post the results, I will send an email out to all registered users that the results are available. My goal is to have everything done by March 13th which is our March Wine Club meeting. Those present at the meeting will get first notice of the results. I will then notify all the registered users that the results will be posted that weekend.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bob,
I plan on entering a bottle or two again this year, last year was smooth, no problems at all.


----------



## bobtruetken

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Bob, Ill get you those gift certs soon, just caught up with the move.


Thanks Doug for the gift certificates


----------



## wineforfun

Being new to this sort of thing, what is the advantage to entering your wine with all the sponsors listed? Do you award gifts/gift certificates to various winners?


----------



## cmason1957

wineforfun said:


> Being new to this sort of thing, what is the advantage to entering your wine with all the sponsors listed? Do you award gifts/gift certificates to various winners?




I'll jump in and answer this. I am a member of this wine club, but this isn't official, this is just what I think I might know and is subject to being told I am wrong. 

I do know that there is a very good prize for both the Best of Show wine and the winemaker of the year (enter 6 or more wines, top 6 highest average score). The high scoring wines (I think last year we had enough prizes for it to be the top three in each category) get prizes of some sort. Generally gift certificates, but in some cases it is swag stuff. 

Probably the biggest thing you get back is some honest feedback from people who deal with wine all the time. One of the biggest things we stress to each judge (and some judges are not asked back if they fail to live up to this) is give comments, such as tastes flat needs more acidity, alcohol to high for type of wine, tastes slightly oxidized watch your air exposure. I have found the comments to be generally helpful.


----------



## wineforfun

cmason1957,
Thanks for the information. That makes perfect sense to the contest newbie.


----------



## jswordy

OOOOOOOH, *IT'S ALMOST TIME!*  (Sooooo excited.)


----------



## cmason1957

I assume you got an email with your entry numbers on it.


----------



## winemaker_3352

cmason1957 said:


> I assume you got an email with your entry numbers on it.




I know I got mine from Bob. And I think I see one of my numbers up on the whiteboard!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957

Here is the unofficial list of gold medal winners. I don't know which one ended up as best of show. I am sure it will be announced later.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah 124 was my number!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957

That is funny mine is 152, also a Vidal. Mine was bone dry. Whites seemed to do very well this year. Reds, not so great.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Congrats and well done guys! That is exciting to see some of our members up on the board.


----------



## winemaker_3352

cmason1957 said:


> That is funny mine is 152, also a Vidal. Mine was bone dry. Whites seemed to do very well this year. Reds, not so great.




Cool!! Mine was a semi-sweet. Although I like a drier version. I am going to make my next Vidal a dry one. 

Did you oak yours or do an mlf??


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957

I did not oak or do a MLF. Just fermented, cold stabilized, and bottled. Kept it nice and fruity. Full of taste.


----------



## cmason1957

Best of show has been announced as 342 Zinfandel Port.


----------



## winemaker_3352

cmason1957 said:


> I did not oak or do a MLF. Just fermented, cold stabilized, and bottled. Kept it nice and fruity. Full of taste.




Same here. I did add some oak during fermentation


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Lucky number 13 is my Red Mt. Trio. Unofficially that is.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jswordy

Any idea when full results will be available Craig?


----------



## cmason1957

I would assume sometime after our next wine club meeting, which is March 13.

A general overview of how we run this, to keep bias out of it, as much as possible.
Bottles arrive at the collection point and get assigned a number.
All judging and entering is done by that number. Those of us helping know our numbers, and might get told by a few other members hey my numbers are in this range, but I hardly remembered my numbers, much less what others told me.
Judges mark values on sheets (along with required comments, no comments on sheet, back to judge it goes).
Sheets come to the scoring table, person 1 verifies the score addition and any discrepancies, we go right back to the judge to clarify.
After addition is verified, the sheets come to the two of us who enter bottle number, judge number, score. Golds are instantly pulled for best-of-show.

After the competition, another person goes back, re-verifies the addition and that everything got entered properly. Medals are awarded after that.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I would assume sometime after our next wine club meeting, which is March 13.
> 
> A general overview of how we run this, to keep bias out of it, as much as possible.
> Bottles arrive at the collection point and get assigned a number.
> All judging and entering is done by that number. Those of us helping know our numbers, and might get told by a few other members hey my numbers are in this range, but I hardly remembered my numbers, much less what others told me.
> Judges mark values on sheets (along with required comments, no comments on sheet, back to judge it goes).
> Sheets come to the scoring table, person 1 verifies the score addition and any discrepancies, we go right back to the judge to clarify.
> After addition is verified, the sheets come to the two of us who enter bottle number, judge number, score. Golds are instantly pulled for best-of-show.
> 
> After the competition, another person goes back, re-verifies the addition and that everything got entered properly. Medals are awarded after that.



Thanks Craig. There are several things I really like about this contest, among them:

1.) I like that judges must comment. No blank sheets with just numbers on them.

2.) IIRC, all judging sheets are also sent back to the contestants, whether they won a medal or not. THIS IS HUGE for someone trying to figure out where to go with their future winemaking. I even entered a wine this time that I figured could not win just because I'd get the scoring feedback on it. All other contests I have entered so far do not do this - they only send the sheets to those who medal, and only about their wines that won.

IMO, these are two things that should be part of every contest. I'd encourage everyone interested in getting feedback to mark this one down to enter next year.


----------



## winemaker_3352

tonyt said:


> Lucky number 13 is my Red Mt. Trio. Unofficially that is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app



Nice Tony!!

That blend sounds awesome!!


----------



## ibglowin

tonyt said:


> Lucky number 13 is my Red Mt. Trio. Unofficially that is.



What! That thing is just a baby in diapers still! I have all 30 bottles still laying down on the rack. I have opened both splits and they were fantastic at ~1 year and 18 mo.

Cradle robber ! 

Congrats!


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> What! That thing is just a baby in diapers still! I have all 30 bottles still laying down on the rack. I have opened both splits and they were fantastic at ~1 year and 18 mo.
> 
> Cradle robber !
> 
> Congrats!



Thankfully I did two batches back to back about a month or so apart. I haven't touched the second batch. I do have several of the first batch still but have given several away. The saddest thing is that I just last week gave away a magnum of the first (winning) batch to a charity auction. They made up a basket of 30 high ticket bottle of wine and a few home winemakers offering. It was quite a mixed basket ranging from Opus to me and everywhere in between. I understand it went for $3,000.00. Kinda wish I had given them something else.


----------



## cmason1957

To any and all that entered wines in this competition and happen to live somewhat near the St. Louis, Mo area. We are having a meeting on 

Thur., March 13, 2014, 7 PM
First State Community Bank in Warrenton, MO

official results of the competition will be announced. If you plan to attend, it is probably a good idea to let me know and I'll let the official scorer know, so that your score sheets and medals will be present.

If you do come, please bring a wine to share (homemade or commercial). Meetings are very informal and generally irreverent, with a bit of knowledge shared.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I will be attending the meeting.

I talked to Bob already as well..


----------



## cmason1957

Wonderful.


----------



## bobtruetken

*tonight is the big night*

Tonight, we have our monthly wine club meeting. Anyone in attendance will be the first to see the results of the competition. We are expecting close to 40 people in attendance. We also have a lot of stuff to giveaway tonight to anyone that attends. I will be posting the results to our website, www.mvws.org probably Sunday. I am mailing out the score sheets, medals and awards Saturday. I will send an email out to all registered users of our website when the results are posted.

Looking at the results for this year, there were a lot of very high quality wines. Hats off to all of you that entered. We had a record number of medals this year. The medals turned out really nice. I know you will like them.

I am already working on next year's competition. I am adding a new award category for next year. It will be the Winemaking Club of the Year. This will be the top average score of 15 wines entered for a wine club. You would need to list your winemaking club on the entry form. The winning wine club will win a $150 gift card that can be used by the members of the wine club.

I also am deciding what to give away for the Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year for next year's competition. I normally spend about $200 for each of those.
I am looking for suggestions on what to give away. If you were to win one of those categories, what would you like to get?
This year, it was a 30 gallon American Oak Barrel for each.
Last year, it was a 15 gallon Stain steel Tank.
Give me your thoughts.


----------



## jswordy

Bob, how about an all-expenses-paid trip to Hawaii?


----------



## bobtruetken

I would probably have to raise the entry fee then.


----------



## bobtruetken

Jon,
You did really good. One of each, Gold, Silver and Bronze. Not bad, 3 out of 5 wines medaled.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Thanks Bob!!!

I had a really good time at the meeting last night.

I need to venture out that way more often to your meetings.

One of these days I will become a member!!


----------



## bobtruetken

We would love to have you as a member.


----------



## ckassotis

Congrats, Jon!! Wish I could have made it out for the meeting. Been too busy even to log on here in the longest while! Ugh. At any rate, looking forward to getting some quality feedback in a few days!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Hey Chris thanks!! Yeah wish you could have made it. I think you did pretty good. Results should be posted online pretty soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## bobtruetken

*2014 Missouri Valley Wine Competition Results*

The results have been posted to our website, www.mvws.org


----------



## sour_grapes

I see that Bob won winemaker of the year, and is too modest to toot his own horn. Allow me to congratulate you!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Bob is a great winemaker!!!

He really knows his stuff..

Congrats again Bob!!!


----------



## ckassotis

Haha, Bob won both winemaker and best of show? I could have sworn he announced at the meeting last year that it was his last competition because he was going commercial. 

I did modest from what I saw. Entered more wines this year and did a bit worse than last year. 1 silver medal, but that was it. Interested to see the notes. Also interested to see what I hear from WineMaker Mag, as last year I had a medal from that for a wine that got atrocious ratings at MVWS.


----------



## bobtruetken

*Got Lucky I Guess*

There were some awesome wines entered this year. Yes, this is my last year entering the competition. Hopefully, I will get my state license in a couple months and will officially be commercial. It has taken a while to get everything in order to be commercial. I was hoping I was already there by this competition but that did not happen.


----------



## joeswine

*Breaking through*

THIS WAS THE CONTEST LAST YEAR THAT MY BOTTLES GOT CRUSHED BY* UPS,BUT NOT THIS YEAR THEY MADE IT AND WE TOOK TWO SILVERS OUT OF THREE ENTERS .  COFFEE PORT AND CRANBERRY MALBEC, TUFF JUDGEING........... SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...............................*


----------



## cmason1957

I have to toot my horn a little bit. My wife and I entered 11 wines in this competition and received medals on 10 of them. 1 gold, 4 silver, 5 bronze. I couldn't do it without my faithful assistant /wife helping and tasting. 

The one that surprised me the most was getting a silver and just missing a gold on a grapefruit wine I made on a dare from my wife. It turned out really well, I thought.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, ckassotis, Joe, and cmason!


----------



## ckassotis

Ah, very good Bob! Good luck to ya. I was hoping things were just delayed a bit and not canceled. Let us know when you're up and going and we'll organize a trip out there one day to visit!


----------



## bobtruetken

joeswine said:


> THIS WAS THE CONTEST LAST YEAR THAT MY BOTTLES GOT CRUSHED BY* UPS,BUT NOT THIS YEAR THEY MADE IT AND WE TOOK TWO SILVERS OUT OF THREE ENTERS .  COFFEE PORT AND CRANBERRY MALBEC, TUFF JUDGEING........... SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...............................*



Great job Joe,


----------



## bobtruetken

Did everyone get their medals? What do you think of them compared to last year's medals?


----------



## bobtruetken

Sour Grapes,
Are you going to enter next year?


----------



## sour_grapes

bobtruetken said:


> Sour Grapes,
> Are you going to enter next year?



Thanks for asking, but no. I haven't been at this long enough to have drinkable wines yet!


----------



## joeswine

*metals arrived*

YES GOT MINE TUESDAY THANK YOU..


----------



## winemaker_3352

bobtruetken said:


> Did everyone get their medals? What do you think of them compared to last year's medals?




Bob,

I like the medals this year better. Very nice looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Yep Bob the medals are great this year. Better than I deserve. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## joeswine

*Rotary club hammomton nj*

3/29/2014 : *The Hammonton rotary club* had it's 9 th armature wine tasting contest,Judges all are members of the Dionysian society.

all are accredited judges.8 TOTAL.

professional judges ,done the day before the contest: *1ST place coffee port 2012*

*2nd place caramel port*
*1ST place cranberry Malbec 2011*
*3rd place valpolicella 2009* 
*peoples choice*, this is were the event gets fun, the events and contestants get a chance to vote on the wine in a blind tasting format and vote on the wines for best of show and winners 
in the individual categories'. *1ST place valpolicella 2009 (((I cracked the nut )))*

all in all it is a hard nut to crack these people stick together and no there wines, more than that they know each others wines , lots of all the categories' 190 entrées in total to chose from and good food as well, tons of door prizes and such, of course your buying tickets throughout the night( raffles) are there way of *doing good* ,Hammonton township is tight and a good place to live in this state ,orchard farm country, yet a small but tight city formation.it was a good evening.
some of the pics are duplicated ,sorry...


----------



## peaches9324

very impressive Joe! Good going congrats!


----------



## franki1926

way to go Joe !


----------



## wildvines

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Excellent Joe


----------



## jswordy

bobtruetken said:


> Did everyone get their medals? What do you think of them compared to last year's medals?


 
These are some high class medals, man! They are so distinctive. Love them! Only thing that would have been better about mine is if they had had a bit more GOLD!


----------



## joeswine

*Js*

YOU ARE TO FUNNY


----------



## LoneStarLori

Woo hoo! Congrats Joe! Those are some beautiful medals. 
I've had the pleasure of enjoying your 2011 coffee port and if it was anything like the 2012 is, no wonder you took first. That stuff is sinful. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## joeswine

*lori*

it's a very easy kit to make and tweak, loads of flavors you can't help but like it after dinner and that's when most of the judging is done...


----------

